# regards



## saifisams (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi my name is Saba Razzaquee, a hotel professional working with service department. I want to relocate my self to japan. Unfortunately I am affected to hep-b. Is it possible to get work permit .

Thanks
Regards


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Probably the might need medecal checks before and first u need an employer to sponser u


----------

